# The Big Iraq Lie Marches On



## georgephillip (Dec 21, 2011)

"'*The war in Iraq will soon belong to history*,' President Obama told the troops at Fort Bragg last week. 'Your service belongs to the ages. Never forget that you are part of an unbroken line of heroes spanning two centuries  from the colonists who overthrew an empire, to your grandparents and parents who faced down fascism and communism, to you  men and women who fought for the same principles in Fallujah and Kandahar, and delivered justice to *those who attacked us on 9/11*.'

The latest Big Lie delivered by a Latest Liar living in the White House assures the troops that doing what's right is the prime motivator of all US military action.

Except the prime motivator of all US military action is the profit earned by 1% of the US population from the mass killing of innocent, foreign civilians.

"If theres no such thing as a president who can tell the truth about a fraudulently launched, devastatingly counterproductive military adventure, or speak critically about militarism in general  because the truth would, oh, bring down the economy  we have *an inadequate system of government,* whose fundamental purpose is to resist change and perpetuate itself no matter what...."

One possible way to force change upon those who profit from mass murder would be to convene of a truth commission charged with an honest accounting of a lie that may have killed a million Iraqis and helped devastate the US economy even as it enriched a few powerful profiteers among the richest 1%.

"A disastrous war may be over, but there's no cause for cheering until we free our government from the interests that waged it."

The Big Lie Marches On | Common Dreams


----------



## ekrem (Dec 21, 2011)

He has to win re-election. Opportunism is part of a politician's life, according to requirements of today's political climate. What Obama said is certainly not right, but his position on Iraq is documented in history. He stood on right side of history when it mattered.

Soldiers are also voters. He won't tell them: "You committed war-crimes in Fallujah". 
He'll tell them, that they brought "freedom" to Fallujah.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 21, 2011)

Did you notice Obama marked the end of the US occupation by calling on others not to meddle in Iraq's internal affairs?

In 1955 Albert Einstein and Bertrand Russell wrote an open letter to the world in which they pointed out a choice facing the planet that was "stark and dreadful and inescapable: shall we put an end to the human race; or shall mankind renounce war?"

Politicians like Obama serve those who profit from war and financial deregulation.
War will end this specie if we don't stop electing frauds like Obama or Mitt or Newt...


----------



## hortysir (Dec 21, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> Did you notice Obama marked the end of the US occupation by calling on others not to meddle in Iraq's internal affairs?
> 
> In 1955 Albert Einstein and Bertrand Russell wrote an open letter to the world in which they pointed out a choice facing the planet that was "stark and dreadful and inescapable: shall we put an end to the human race; or shall mankind renounce war?"
> 
> ...




We could always elect Paul.

He's all in favor of a nuclear Iran.
You know who's going to take over Iraq soon, right?


----------



## rdean (Dec 21, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> "'*The war in Iraq will soon belong to history*,' President Obama told the troops at Fort Bragg last week. 'Your service belongs to the ages. Never forget that you are part of an unbroken line of heroes spanning two centuries &#8212; from the colonists who overthrew an empire, to your grandparents and parents who faced down fascism and communism, to you &#8212; men and women who fought for the same principles in Fallujah and Kandahar, and delivered justice to *those who attacked us on 9/11*.'&#8221;
> 
> The latest Big Lie delivered by a Latest Liar living in the White House assures the troops that doing what's right is the prime motivator of all US military action.
> 
> ...



and delivered justice to *those who attacked us on 9/11*.'&#8221;

He wasn't saying Iraq was behind 9/11, which is clearly what you are trying to spin.  Obama took out Bin Laden.  So he did indeed deliver justice.

Obama voted against the Iraq war, but he's not going to tell those troops that the Republicans them fucked over, like the Republicans would do to him if given the chance.  Oh, wait, they are already trying to do that.


----------



## ekrem (Dec 21, 2011)

hortysir said:


> (...)
> You know who's going to take over Iraq soon, right?



Iraq is a failed and deeply divided state.
Iran will enhance cooperation with the regions within Iraq which are supportive of Iran due to religious association. There's hardly convergence between Iran and people living West and North of Baghdad.

However, Obama isn't to blame. Obama just ended a war which is run on Chinese money, borrowed from tomorrow in the name of US children.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 21, 2011)

Another troll/conspiracy nut thread? Just what we needed...


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Dec 21, 2011)

rdean said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > "'*The war in Iraq will soon belong to history*,' President Obama told the troops at Fort Bragg last week. 'Your service belongs to the ages. Never forget that you are part of an unbroken line of heroes spanning two centuries  from the colonists who overthrew an empire, to your grandparents and parents who faced down fascism and communism, to you  men and women who fought for the same principles in Fallujah and Kandahar, and delivered justice to *those who attacked us on 9/11*.'
> ...



Sure looks like he claimed the war in Iraq was fighting those that attacked us on 9/11. Or perhaps you can point out for us how including that statement as said in that sentence at a speech praising the END of the Iraq war means either Afghanistan or Pakistan?

By the way? after the invasion and successful capture of Iraq, the post war was in fact a fight with elements of the Group that attacked us on 9/11.


----------



## hortysir (Dec 21, 2011)

ekrem said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > (...)
> ...




And here I thought people were being unfair when they call you a goat-fucker.


----------



## ekrem (Dec 21, 2011)

RetiredGySgt said:


> (...)
> By the way? after the invasion and successful capture of Iraq, the post war was in fact a fight with elements of the Group that attacked us on 9/11.



But those elements didn't exist in Iraq before the invasion. 
They came shortly after the USA.


----------



## ekrem (Dec 21, 2011)

hortysir said:


> And here I thought people were being unfair when they call you a goat-fucker.



Piss off, wanker.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Dec 21, 2011)

ekrem said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > (...)
> ...



Captured Government documents prove that Saddam had open ties to Osama Bin Laden's group. he had ties with other terror organizations as well.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 22, 2011)

hortysir said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Did you notice Obama marked the end of the US occupation by calling on others not to meddle in Iraq's internal affairs?
> ...


According to some recent polls a majority of the 99% in the Middle East believe Israel and the US pose a greater threat to world peace than a nuclear-armed Iran. The greatest purveyor of violence on this planet hasn't changed since King spoke those words five decades ago.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 22, 2011)

rdean said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > "'*The war in Iraq will soon belong to history*,' President Obama told the troops at Fort Bragg last week. 'Your service belongs to the ages. Never forget that you are part of an unbroken line of heroes spanning two centuries &#8212; from the colonists who overthrew an empire, to your grandparents and parents who faced down fascism and communism, to you &#8212; men and women who fought for the same principles in Fallujah and Kandahar, and delivered justice to *those who attacked us on 9/11*.'&#8221;
> ...


Why didn't the FBI charge Osama with the 9/11 attacks, unlike the bombings of our African embassies and the USS Cole?

I don't believe it's possible to deter Wall Street/Pentagon criminality by "choosing" between Republican OR Democrat in the voting booth. 

*Both parties serve the 1%.*


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 22, 2011)

ekrem said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > (...)
> ...


And thousands of US children are slated to die in future wars of aggression like Iraq and Afghanistan, especially if they're born in a red state. Wars of choice can be taxed into extinction in less than a generation if we stop "choosing" between Republican OR Democrat in the voting booth. 

*Tell the 1% to fight the wars.*


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 22, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> Another troll/conspiracy nut thread? Just what we needed...


*"I fear that the Big Lie is seductive*, because there&#8217;s so much power attached to it. On the outside looking in, when you&#8217;re just a state senator from Illinois, or whatever, *the invasion of Iraq may look like a dumb war*. 

"But on the inside of the operation, with so much power at stake, the pragmatic necessities of empire, a.k.a., our national interests &#8212; *control of oil, dominance in the Middle East*, the well-being of defense contractors &#8212; morph into patriotic values, and seem, all of a sudden, worth the cost in human lives, environmental devastation and even the well-being of future generations."

*What threat did Iraq pose to the US homeland?*

The Big Lie Marches On | Common Dreams


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 22, 2011)

RetiredGySgt said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Why do you think they attacked us on 9/11?

Was MLK wrong about the US being the greatest purveyor of violence on this planet?


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 22, 2011)

Someone took an extra crazyassfool pill this morning...


----------



## hortysir (Dec 22, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Wow......Arabia thinks that Israel and US are the big satan?

Of course they think we're the bigger threat.
No matter what transpires, we or the Jewish state will be blamed.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 22, 2011)

hortysir said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...


Here's one of many reason Muslims view the US and Israel as the greatest threat to their existence:

"These results provide strong evidence that the Gulf war and trade sanctions caused a threefold increase in mortality among Iraqi children under five years of age. We estimate that an excess of more than *46,900 children* died between January and August 1991. (N Engl J Med 1992;327:931&#8211;6.)"

MMS: Error

*How many US children under the age of five has Arabia killed?*


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 22, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> Someone took an extra crazyassfool pill this morning...


That would be Obama (again) when he told other countries not to meddle in Iraq's internal affairs.

The foolishness will become much more personal for millions of Americans when the US military invades Mexico (again.)


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 22, 2011)

The big Iraq lie was we were leaving a stable Iraq that could defend itself.

obama should be forced to swallow that lie.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 22, 2011)

Katzndogz said:


> The big Iraq lie was we were leaving a stable Iraq that could defend itself.
> 
> obama should be forced to swallow that lie.


An even bigger lie for which most elected Republicans AND Democrats are responsible was the  smoking-gun/mushroom cloud deception.

*If Iraq comes apart, I say we blame the British.*


----------



## rdean (Dec 22, 2011)

RetiredGySgt said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



So you admit Republicans let al Qaeda into Iraq.  Finally, you speak something truthful.  Feels good, doesn't it?


----------



## Warrior102 (Dec 22, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> According to some recent polls a majority of the 99% in the Middle East believe Israel and the US pose a greater threat to world peace than a nuclear-armed Iran. The greatest purveyor of violence on this planet hasn't changed since King spoke those words five decades ago.



Got your bags packed for Tehran, asswipe? 

Scumbag "Terrorist Lovers" like you should be deported.


----------



## rdean (Dec 22, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > The big Iraq lie was we were leaving a stable Iraq that could defend itself.
> ...



Democrats were badgered into helping Republicans.  

To understand that is to understand the differences between the two parties.  Republicans are 90% white and constantly scream they are "moral" and "patriotic".

It's more difficult for Democrats who are made up of "everyone else".  Because they are a coalition, it's easier to drive wedges between their various members.

The most striking difference is the way they will treat other Americans.  Republicans held millions of Americans hostage to force tax cuts for the wealthiest Americans.  Democrats simply can't do that.  It's why they can be blackmailed into "helping".

Unemployment benefits: not until Bush tax cuts pass, Senate GOP says - CSMonitor.com


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 22, 2011)

Democrats are the natural allies of terrorists.  Biden admitted as much when he said the Taliban wasn't our enemy.  We should have known that when obama allied the US with al quaeda in Libya.

This conflict has nothing to do with Al Quaeda.  Iran has been smuggling arms into Iraq for months to be used in a massive attack the day after we left.  So far today it's 63 dead 193 injured but it's still going on.

The message Iran intends to send, and doing a good job of it too is that the last ten years of American involvement has been WORTHLESS.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 22, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Someone took an extra crazyassfool pill this morning...
> ...






I guess I was wrong. It seems you took an extra FuckingInsane pill this morning.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 22, 2011)

rdean said:


> Democrats were badgered into helping Republicans.





Oh, those poor, helpless democrats! Badgered into helping the dastardly Republicans! Badgered I tell you!


So you officially have no shame at all now, is that it? You have decided to surrender completely to irrational partisanship no matter how fucking stupid it makes you look? Great idea.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 22, 2011)

I hardly know where to start. There are so many untruths in this thread. And they start with the OP. Then Rdeano has to add his own personal touch of racism into the mix......

I swear you people will believe anything that allows you to hate...........

Have a wonderful Yule............


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 22, 2011)

Warrior102 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > According to some recent polls a majority of the 99% in the Middle East believe Israel and the US pose a greater threat to world peace than a nuclear-armed Iran. The greatest purveyor of violence on this planet hasn't changed since King spoke those words five decades ago.
> ...


*When you pack yours for Haditha.*

"On 19 November 2005 a US marine squad was struck by a roadside bomb in Haditha, in Iraq's Anbar province, killing one soldier and seriously injuring two others. According to civilians they then went on the rampage, slaughtering 24 people. 

"They included a *76-year-old man in a wheelchair and a three-year-old child.* It was a massacre. 'I think they were just *blinded by hate* &#8230; and they just lost control,' said James Crossan, one of the injured marines."
*
Are you blinded by Hate or State, Killer.*

The US is Blind to the Price of War That is Still Being Borne by the Iraqi People | Common Dreams


----------



## JStone (Dec 22, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



"We Desire Death Like You Desire Life"  
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWIDZ7Jpdqg]Hamas - "We desire death like you desire life" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 22, 2011)

rdean said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...


I know we're closing in fast on Election 2012 and you probably feel the need to support your "team", but both major parties depend on the 1% to fund their campaigns, and the 1% depend on wars and financial bubbles for much of their income.

Einstein defined insanity as performing the same identical act over and over again and expecting different results.

Wall Street and the Pentagon will not alter their behavior to any significant degree if millions of US voters continue supporting Democrats OR Republicans.

FLUSH the DC toilet in 2012!
Republicans AND Democrats have controlled DC since 1860, and it's time for Real Change (for a change)


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 22, 2011)

JStone said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Warrior102 said:
> ...


Drop us a card from Gaza explaining why one-third of the citizens of 1948 Palestine were allowed to impose a Jewish state on the majority of their fellow citizens of Palestine.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 22, 2011)

Katzndogz said:


> Democrats are the natural allies of terrorists.  Biden admitted as much when he said the Taliban wasn't our enemy.  We should have known that when obama allied the US with al quaeda in Libya.
> 
> This conflict has nothing to do with Al Quaeda.  Iran has been smuggling arms into Iraq for months to be used in a massive attack the day after we left.  So far today it's 63 dead 193 injured but it's still going on.
> 
> The message Iran intends to send, and doing a good job of it too is that the last ten years of American involvement has been WORTHLESS.


The last ten years of US involvement in Iraq has been worth $billions to the 1% of both countries.

Iran is surrounded by the US Military.
Any crimes they are committing in Iraq today stem from our illegal invasions and occupations.

Lastly, if your definition of "terrorist" includes the revenge killing of civilians, maybe you should hold your own country to the same standards you impose on others:

*"On 19 November 2005 a US marine squad* was struck by a roadside bomb in Haditha, in Iraq's Anbar province, killing one soldier and seriously injuring two others. According to civilians they then went on the rampage, slaughtering 24 people. 

"They included a 76-year-old man in a wheelchair and a three-year-old child. *It was a massacre*. 'I think they were just blinded by hate &#8230; and they just lost control," said James Crossan, one of the injured marines.

"When he heard the news, Major General Steve Johnson, the American commander in Anbar province at the time, saw no cause for further examination. 

"'*It happened all the time &#8230; throughout the whole country*. So you know, maybe, if I was sitting here [in Virginia] and heard that 15 civilians were killed I would have been surprised and shocked and done more to look into it. But at that point in time I felt that it was just a *cost of doing business* on that particular engagement.'"

The US is Blind to the Price of War That is Still Being Borne by the Iraqi People | Common Dreams


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 22, 2011)

Unkotare said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...


"The MexicanAmerican War, also known as the *First American Intervention*, the Mexican War, or the U.S.Mexican War,[4][5] was an armed conflict between the United States and Mexico from 1846 to 1848 in the wake of the 1845 U.S. annexation of Texas, which Mexico considered part of its territory despite the 1836 Texas Revolution."

President Polk probably deserves some credit for resisting calls from within his own party (Democrats) to annex all of Mexico in 1848.

If you live in a southern border state, Fucking Insane will be a good day should the Pentagon take over Fast and Furious.

Mexican


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 22, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> I hardly know where to start. There are so many untruths in this thread. And they start with the OP. Then Rdeano has to add his own personal touch of racism into the mix......
> 
> I swear you people will believe anything that allows you to hate...........
> 
> Have a wonderful Yule............


I'm guessing you've seen combat in your life (unlike Mitt and Newt and me) so I'm sure you know better than I the hate you would feel watching your family murdered for revenge:

"On 19 November 2005 a US marine squad was struck by a roadside bomb in Haditha, in Iraq's Anbar province, killing one soldier and seriously injuring two others. According to civilians they then went on the rampage, *slaughtering 24 people*. 

"They included a *76-year-old man in a wheelchair and a three-year-old child*. It was a massacre. 'I think they were just blinded by hate  and they just lost control,' said James Crossan, one of the injured marines."

The US is Blind to the Price of War That is Still Being Borne by the Iraqi People | Common Dreams


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 22, 2011)

Common Dreams, really?







You haven't a clue the emotions that can run through a person in the middle of a firefight or when something like an IUD kills some of your friends. I don't doubt some of this stuff happened, worse has happened during war, much much worse.

But that doesn't make your claims of an illegal war correct. It doesn't make your hatred any smarter.
And it doesn't make you any smarter either. What it does is prove to everyone with any sense that you are bitter and wrong. But carry on, you've got the right. But thank a vet for that........


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 22, 2011)

*Vets like Smedley Butler were very clear about how the 1% use war*.

"WAR is a racket. It always has been.

"It is possibly the oldest, easily the most profitable, surely the most vicious. It is the only one international in scope. It is the only one in which the profits are reckoned in dollars and the losses in lives...

"It is conducted for the benefit of the very few, at the expense of the very many. *Out of war a few people make huge fortunes.*

THREE TITLES [3] for the PRICE OF ONE.

I'm basing my claim of a war of aggression on two facts.
Iraq did not attack the US or pose an imminent threat of attack.
The UN Security Council did not authorize a US attack.

You can shoot the messenger all you want, but it won't change history:

*"Eight soldiers were originally charged* with the atrocity. Charges against six were dropped, one was acquitted and the other is awaiting trial. We know this because a New York Times reporter found documents from the US military's internal investigation in a rubbish dump near Baghdad. An attendant was using them to make a fire to cook smoked carp for dinner."

The US is Blind to the Price of War That is Still Being Borne by the Iraqi People | Common Dreams

War is NOT sustainable after a species develops the weapons to exterminate itself.
We reached that point fifty years ago.
End war or end humanity
*What's the smart choice?*


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 22, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...






Gee, thanks for that fascinating bit of COMMON KNOWLEDGE, asshole. Your FuckingInsane pills kicked in when you thought somehow to jump from subjective lefty nonsense about Iraq to the Mexican-American War. You seriously need some work done in that head, nutcase.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 22, 2011)

*You mean this sort of "subjective lefty nonsense"?*

"The article (on Haditha) ran on the same day that Barack Obama announced the withdrawal of American troops last week, hailing the almost nine-year war a *'success*', resulting in '*an extraordinary achievement*' that the troops can look on '*with their heads held high*'. 

"And so it is that America moves on, *casting evidence of its war crimes in the trash*, holding nobody accountable and choosing to understand defeat as victory and failure as success."

The US is Blind to the Price of War That is Still Being Borne by the Iraqi People | Common Dreams

*Understanding failure as success must be useful to a Fucking Insane Bitch like you.*


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 22, 2011)

Changing the subject AGAIN, you fucking headcase?


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 22, 2011)

*Too blind to follow the thread, brain-stain?*

A war of aggression fought in 1846 over the principle commodity of its day serves as a model for another war of aggression aimed at controlling oil supplies 157 years later.

Big Lies were necessary for both to "succeed."


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 22, 2011)

You really put the NUT in 'conspiracy nut.'


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 22, 2011)

At the risk of being (falsely) accused of changing the subject (again) do you think the New NDAA language qualifies as conspiracy or treason?

"The AP reported this Wednesday when the House passed the final House-Senate Conference Committee version of the NDAA:

    "'Specifically, the bill would require that the military take custody of a suspect deemed to be a member of al-Qaida or its affiliates and who is involved in plotting or committing attacks on the United States. *There is an exemption for U.S. citizens*.'"

As has been pointed out repeatedly by civil libertarians, the cunning language is technically correct, because '*require' is different than 'allow*,' but although the bill does not 'require' the executive branch to place American citizens in military detention without charge or trial for life, it does indeed 'allow' it."

Why Is the Media Lying About New NDAA Power for Indefinite Military Detention of Americans? | Truthout


----------

